# Doppelte Ergebnisse bei Abfrage vermeiden



## Ruediger (8. Mai 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte meine MySQL DB auslesen und die Ergebnisse in einer while-Schleife auflisten. Jeder Wert soll allerdings nur einmal vorkommen. 

Zum Beispiel habe ich die Spalte "hersteller" mit den Werten "Sony" die kommen mehrfach vor. Sollen mir aber nur einmal angezeigt werden. Darüberhinaus will ich mit mysql_num_rows die Anzahl der Spalten bestimmen, aber ebenfalls nur die unterschiedlichen.

Jemand eine Idee?

Danke 
Ruediger


----------



## Frankdfe (8. Mai 2003)

Hallo!

Warum willst du das in einer While-Schleife und nicht in einem SQL-efehl machen?

SELECT hersteller, COUNT(hersteller) AS Anzahl
FROM tabellenname
GROUP BY hersteller;

Gruß Frank


----------



## Ruediger (8. Mai 2003)

*Gelöst*

Danke für die Antworten,

ich habe das Problem jetzt mit 


```
SELECT DISTINCT hersteller FROM fernseher ORDER BY hersteller ASC
```

gelöst.

Vielen Dank euch!
Ruediger


----------

